# Schlammpumpe??????



## n0ru (14. Februar 2014)

hallo zusammen 

bin hier neu hab mich auch schon bisschen mit der SUCHE funktion vertraut gemacht bin auch teilweise fündig geworden und zwar geht es um meinen see ca. 1900qm wasserfläche mit zu und ablauf vom bach. Der stand seit jahren und keiner hat was dran gemacht. Ich würde gerne die schlammschicht entfernen die ca 50 cm dick ist. Bagger ist keine option die gemeide will es nicht (haben angst das zuviel kaputt geht) das einzigste was mir sinnvoll erscheint wäre eine schlammpumpe nur hab ich absolut keine erfahrung damit#c#c#c#c ob des überhaupt funktioniert bzw. wenn welche förderleistung oder saugschlauchdurchmesser sie haben sollte.

sven


----------



## Sammael (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

wozu den Schlamm entfernen?
Oftmals ist eine Schlammschicht förderlich für den Teich.

Was ist das für ein Teich?
Fische, wassertemperatur, usw

Am besten hilft:
Trockenfallen lassen, ausfrieren lassen und eventuell mit kalk behandeln, dann bekommste ca 50% der schlammschicht weg


----------



## n0ru (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

Hab nur eine tiefe von max 1 meter will ja auch net den ganzen 
See Tiefer machen evtl ein drittel davon..


----------



## n0ru (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

Ist es mit so einer pumpe möglich ein Schlamm-Wassergemicht abzusaugen ???????

http://www.amazon.de/Heinrich-Th%C3%BCmmel-Motorpumpe-WP80-Storz/dp/B0050O7ZKO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_diy_35


----------



## Sammael (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

weiß nicht, is aber blödsinn!
Wohin mit dem ganzen Schlamm?
für einige eingriffe braucht man ne genehmigung, wenn du nciht mehr zu deinem Teich sagst, kann ich dir leider auch nciht wirklich helfen.


----------



## n0ru (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

Ich hab nen bauern der den schlamm auf sein acker
Verteilt und ein 10000l fass hat. Welche infos brauchst noch?


----------



## MAXIMA (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

Wir haben das Thema Teichvertiefung im letzten Jahr gehabt. Erst das Wasser abgepumpt und danach haben wir mit einem Lohnunternehmer samt Trecker mit Zapfwelle versucht den Schlamm abzupumpen.....Aktion hat nicht funktioniert, die Pumpe hatte ständig Probleme mit kleinen Ästen und Laub im Schlamm, dies hat  die Pumpe schnell zum versagen gebracht.
Auch wenns dann teuer wurde |gr:, geholfen hat nur ausbaggern.#d
Gruß Maxima


----------



## phirania (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

Bestell doch diese Jungs


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-psLaEBtMM....


----------



## n0ru (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

Ausbaggern ist ja leider keine Option.#d#d
Deswegen wollte ich das  evtl absaugen.. Hatte schonmal gelesen das es funktioniert. Äste hab ich kaum drin geht nur um den schlamm hab auch kein Problem damit mit einem Hochdruck reiniger den schlamm mehr oder weniger zu bearbeiten... 
Der ganze see soll ja net bearbeitet werden...
Hab halt leider keine Erfahrung


----------



## phirania (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y_2krIX_S4


----------



## phirania (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9ItUwUcPao


----------



## phirania (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Torf74fXOA


----------



## n0ru (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der pumpe??? 

http://m.ebay.de/itm/130926214838?nav=SEARCH


----------



## phirania (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

Gehe mal davon aus,das man das Teil evtl.   zum Keller leerpumpen nehmen kann nach Hochwasser aber nicht um einen Teich zu entschlammen.
Zumal der schlamm auch noch entsorgt werden muß,den kann man wohl nicht mal eben irgendwo in den Garten entsorgen.


----------



## n0ru (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

Dadrum geht's ja net Transport ist alles organisiert
Geht nur drum den Dreck raus zu bringen. Es muss aber
Mit einer pumpe passieren. 

Sven


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

Hast du eine Feuerwehr in der Nähe die eine Hochwasserpumpe hat?


----------



## GeorgeB (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

Lies dir mal genau die Beschreibung der Pumpe durch. Gilt auch für vergleichbare Modelle.

Das sind Pumpen, mit denen man verschmutztes Wasser(!) absaugt. Einzelne, kleine Fremdkörper, die man mit ansaugt, entfernt man dann aus der Pumpe. Wenn man mit solchen Pumpen Wasser aus kleineren Baugruben absaugt, verhindert man mittels eines Filters schon im Vorfeld, dass solche Fremdkörper in die Pumpe hinein geraten. Ansonsten stockt das Dinge mehr als es läuft.

Dir geht es aber doch ausschließlich um das Entfernen von Fremdkörpern in ziemlich großem Ausmaß. Du redest ja von einer 1000 m³ Schlammschicht. Dafür ist die Pumpe absolut ungeeignet. Für solche Aktionen bräuchte man Ansaugrohre ab 200 oder 300 mm Durchmesser und eine gewaltige Pumpe, die das Wasser von den darin enthaltenen Feststoffen trennt. Da ist richtig schweres Gerät gefragt.


----------



## n0ru (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

Ja eine Feuerwehr ist da. Nur ob die so eine pumpe haben
Kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## phirania (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

Oder suche im Branchenbuch eine Teichbau Firma.
Die können dir bestimmt weiter helfen,oder Tips geben.
Die haben die richtigen Geräte.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y_2krIX_S4


----------



## GeorgeB (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

Wie ich geschrieben habe. Die nutzen eine Pumpe auf einem 5-achsigen LKW. 300er Ansaugrohr. Und die Schlammschicht in dem Video hatte nur wenige cm.


----------



## StefanKa (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

Hallo,

du könntest das auch nach und nach hiermit versuchen:

http://www.soell-fischzucht.de/content/view/14/29/

das zeug hilft tatsächlich (wenn wohl auch keine 50 cm)


----------



## Katteker (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*



n0ru schrieb:


> Ja eine Feuerwehr ist da. Nur ob die so eine pumpe haben
> Kann ich nicht sagen.


 
Das mit der Feuerwehr wirste wohl vergessen können... Mit "Hochwasserpumpe" ist doch bestimmt eine Pumpe in der Art "Schmutzwasserpumpe Chiemsee" gemeint (die beiden Wörter mal googlen, ist ein recht verbreitetes Model in dem Bereich). Das sind, wie schon gesagt wurde, Pumpen um schmutziges Wasser mit Fremdkörpern (teilweise bis Tennisballgröße) zu pumpen, aber nicht für reinen Schlamm. Denke nicht, dass das klappt.


----------



## maflomi01 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schlammpumpe??????*

Frag nen Bauern ob er das mit seinem Gülle Bomber machen kann ! damit arbeiten die auf den Baustellen auch wenn es Schlamm zu entfernen gilt, mußt evtl nur mit Wasser anspülen damit es bisschen Flüssiger wird.
 Geht auch Teurer , mit einer Kanalreinigungs Firma , die können ihn dir aber auch Fachgerecht entsorgen


----------

